
Ask HN: If Paul Graham is a lisp advocate, why does he use Vi instead of Emacs? - pedrodelfino
Paul Graham about using Vi: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.paulgraham.com&#x2F;pfaq.html<p>Important notes: (i) I am a big fan of Paul Graham essays&#x2F;work, (ii) I am still a beginner&#x2F;intermediate level learning programming, (iii) I have been using Sublime as a text editor so far but I am planning to learn Vim or Emacs asap, (iv) last year I learned a little bit of Racket&#x2F;Lisp while doing the SICP and I really enjoyed the language.
======
db48x
There are aspects of a text editor that might outweigh the implementation
language somewhat.

In particular, vi's model of user interaction is compelling. In normal mode,
command keys take on the role of nouns and verbs in (rather terse) language
for describing edits. In principle, this makes editing very fast while
requiring you to learn only a short list of commands; there can be a very
large number of combinations that arise from even a very small set of well-
chosen commands.

------
SamReidHughes
Because that's what he's used to. It's just a text editor.

~~~
svetlyak40wt
I've used vim about 10 years and switched to Emacs, when decided to dive into
a Common Lisp seriously. Because it has much better integration (thanks to the
Slime and Swank).

------
kazinator
I'm associated with Lisp and also use Vim.

